# Female rat wanted in Orange County, CA



## linbobin (Aug 18, 2008)

I need a friend for my girl, Renee. I just had to return her friend because of problems we were having. She really needs a buddy. PLEASE let me know if you have any available rats, know of any around where I live, or could help me find one. Thank you! Specifically, I live in Long Beach, CA.


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello, I am located near San Bernardino and currently have two dumbo girls available for immediate adoption. I also have a litter with available babies, though they won't be ready to go to new homes until October. If you are interested, please let me know.


----------



## linbobin (Aug 18, 2008)

Isn't San Bernadino near Big Bear? I don't know, but I think it is. We do visit Big Bear frequently, but it is two hours away. I'll think about it. Do you have pictures of them?


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes, near Big Bear. Here are pictures of the girls.

Mink dumbo:









Black dumbo rex:


----------



## linbobin (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm thinking that I am not interested at this time. It's not because I don't like your rats--they're adorable! But it's the travel. We won't be coming to Big Bear until mid-September. I will let you know if I am interested in the future.


----------



## RockstarRats (Jul 11, 2008)

Our rescue has females ready for adoption. If you'd like to take a look, their photos are up on our website. www.rockstarrats.com

Please contact me at [email protected] if you are interested. We're located in West Los Angeles.
Have a great weekend!


----------

